# In for a service please dont wash!!!!!!!!



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Just been to Vauxhall to drop of the missus car for its first service, I have asked them NOT TO WASH, but go ahead and Hoover it out instead.

The service guy has written this on the jobs sheet in HUGE Capital letters, so lets see what happens when I pick it up later.

Will be really peeved if the do wash it as I spent ages on it last week, but have left it dirty on purpose so I can see if they do wash it as they have asked me to pick it up at 4pm, so will not have chance to catch them in the act, (if they dare, lol).

Forgot to mention that this will be the first time my DW do not wash sign has been used to, lets hope it does its job.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

I would ALWAYS advise putting up a big sign in the window as most of the time the info from the job sheet doesn't filter down to the valeters.

We've just had a customer in with a brand new Mini Cooper which is their pride and joy, cut a long story short they instructed the dealership not to wash it but they ignored the request. We've just quoted on a correction detail to remove the fine scratches they've inflicted all over the car! :doublesho

The dealership will be paying! 

Alex


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I've always been tempted to go round the car with the guy behind the counter and one of those sheets you get when you hire a car noting any damage.

Always got the feeling they'd damage it on purpose though if I actually did it...



EliteCarCare said:


> We've just had a customer in with a brand new Mini Cooper which is their pride and joy, cut a long story short they instructed the dealership not to wash it but they ignored the request. We've just quoted on a correction detail to remove the fine scratches they've inflicted all over the car! :doublesho
> 
> The dealership will be paying!
> 
> Alex


BMW & Co seem to be the worst for this. They obviously think they're doing the client a favour by cleaning it when most of the time they aren't.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

When I took mine into the Vauxhall dealer for it's service, like you (the OP) I specifically said to them not to wash it but only to hoover it.

I left the dealership worrying that I'd come back to a swirl haven on my car, but surprise surprise, they'd actually LISTENED & only hoovered it like I'd asked them to! :doublesho :thumb:

But saying that, it wasn't hoovered properly & they hadn't even emptied my rubbish out the passenger footwell.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Took mine into BMW a few months back and told the guy to make a note of not to wash it, also had the DW do not wash sign hanger. Give them there due they didn't wash it :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm ok I use my local VAG specialist instead of the dealers and they dont do car washing ir any valeting


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

The e250 is going for its 3rd service on Monday, in 7 months!!!

Each time, the DW sign has worked a treat.

I'm lucky though in that the dealership thinks I'm a bit strange anyway...:lol:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

SteveyG said:


> BMW & Co seem to be the worst for this. They obviously think they're doing the client a favour by cleaning it when most of the time they aren't.


In this case they weren't, the car was absolutely gleaming when it went in, my customer keeps it looking immaculate and only uses the best products and techniques to wash it. She was literally in tears when she saw the damage!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

AaronGTi said:


> I'm ok I use my local VAG specialist instead of the dealers and they dont do car washing ir any valeting


Safest choice! :thumb:


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

same as me. My wifes mini is in and i spent ages on it. SHe has told them not to wash it and i have the hanger sign up so fingers crossed :S


----------



## Chri5 (May 18, 2008)

Ratchet said:


> Just been to Vauxhall to drop of the missus car for its first service, I have asked them NOT TO WASH, but go ahead and Hoover it out instead.
> 
> The service guy has written this on the jobs sheet in HUGE Capital letters, so lets see what happens when I pick it up later.
> 
> ...


Why would you leave it dirty on purpose to catch them out, its as though your on a mission to moan, they have not Evan washed it yet for you to have a pop, people worry and go over the top way to much on here sometimes, moan when they have not listened and actually caused some damage. I worked in a dealer and found people out by searching forums, I understand people care about there car but let's just see them wrong first!

Then you have grounds to go at them.
Sent from my xperia Play using my fat fingers.


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

My local stealer washed (very badly) my car when it went in for warranty work (that they didnt even do)...and they managed to scratch the back bumper and get lithium spray grease all down the back door and wing. Fuming!


----------



## Chri5 (May 18, 2008)

Ide be fuming aswell, its diheartening owning a new car, dealers are juat a business snd get everything in and out as quick as possible, I worked at a vauxhall dealer and I always took my time, I didn't make much bonus on jobs, it was classed as efficiency, yet I was very efficient because I had no comebacks and always took my time, I got penilised for it on every yearly review, because I cared

Sent from my xperia Play using my fat fingers.


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Yeah got my insignia back from a vauxhall dealer the other week after having the inlet manifold changed and all the front and drivers wing was covered in scratches where they were leaning into the engine, went mental, service manager said they would polish them out for me upon which i made it very clear how i would never let them touch it again, waers.


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Chri5 said:


> Ide be fuming aswell, its diheartening owning a new car, dealers are juat a business snd get everything in and out as quick as possible, I worked at a vauxhall dealer and I always took my time, I didn't make much bonus on jobs, it was classed as efficiency, yet I was very efficient because I had no comebacks and always took my time, I got penilised for it on every yearly review, because I cared
> 
> Sent from my xperia Play using my fat fingers.


That's worth being penalised for though, eh?... I always treat other peoples cars like my own.


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

I purposely clean my cara before services so i know whats wrong with it if anything before it goes in to them and tell them not to wash it as its already clean but 9/10 times its washed. Took my c2 for a service when i had that i detailed the hell out of it checked everywhere was ok and it still got washed thrashed down the road when i was in the show room waitin for it back and had to pay for a smashed front fog on it too as they said it was there already even though it wasnt recorded on the damage sheet.


----------



## Sh00ter (Jun 11, 2006)

When I put the Mrs's car in for its service with BMW it was fairly scanky tbh so thought they would do a quick rinse job on it. When mine goes in it is immaculate inside and out and I tell them not to clean it at all.
Anyways, one red mini, dirtier when it went in but I've spent some time on it :










After they "cleaned" it :


















Suffice to say I wont be allowing them to touch it again


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

My S4 is in for its first service tomorrow (9k miles - £200 oil service )

I will be putting stickers all over it telling them not to wash or hoover it.

I told them to put this on the notes but can't be too cautious!


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Ns1980 said:


> My S4 is in for its first service tomorrow (9k miles - £200 oil service )
> 
> I will be putting stickers all over it telling them not to wash or hoover it.
> 
> I told them to put this on the notes but can't be too cautious!


An oil change for £200!!! :doublesho are u mad?!?!


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

EliteCarCare said:


> I would ALWAYS advise putting up a big sign in the window as most of the time the info from the job sheet doesn't filter down to the valeters.
> 
> We've just had a customer in with a brand new Mini Cooper which is their pride and joy, cut a long story short they instructed the dealership not to wash it but they ignored the request. We've just quoted on a correction detail to remove the fine scratches they've inflicted all over the car! :doublesho
> 
> ...


Gutted..
I know exactly how this feels and am still living with it.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

I take my car to a garage that don't clean any of their customers cars 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> When I took mine into the Vauxhall dealer for it's service, like you (the OP) I specifically said to them not to wash it but only to hoover it.
> 
> I left the dealership worrying that I'd come back to a swirl haven on my car, but surprise surprise, they'd actually LISTENED & only hoovered it like I'd asked them to! :doublesho :thumb:
> 
> *But saying that, it wasn't hoovered properly & they hadn't even emptied my rubbish out the passenger footwell. *


But for every person like you who would've appreciated the throw out, there'll be one or two who'll march back in and ask why they felt it appropriate to get rid of the bag of walkers with crumbs in the bottom that they might've been saving for later :wall:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

m1pui said:


> But for every person like you who would've appreciated the throw out, there'll be one or two who'll march back in and ask why they felt it appropriate to get rid of the bag of walkers with crumbs in the bottom that they might've been saving for later :wall:


Hardly likely, are you one of them?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

No, but you're a little naive if you think people wouldn't complain over something so trivial

Btw, that post wasn't a dig at you if that's what the roll eyes are for


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Chri5 said:


> Why would you leave it dirty on purpose to catch them out, its as though your on a mission to moan, they have not Evan washed it yet for you to have a pop, people worry and go over the top way to much on here sometimes, moan when they have not listened and actually caused some damage. I worked in a dealer and found people out by searching forums, I understand people care about there car but let's just see them wrong first!
> 
> Then you have grounds to go at them.
> Sent from my xperia Play using my fat fingers.


Just to put things into persrective the car was left dirty on purpose because I knew I would not have the time to check it over for defects, NOT to have a POP/MOAN as you put it.
This was done simply because IF it did come back clean then I would have known that they had washed it and would have to spend time (which I didnt have today) checking it, so because it came back still dirty, I was able to jump in the car and go about my business.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

m1pui said:


> No, but you're a little naive if you think people wouldn't complain over something so trivial
> 
> Btw, that post wasn't a dig at you if that's what the roll eyes are for


Some people just aren't bothered if their car comes back not finished properly(an elderly person for example.)

Yeah I knew you weren't having a pop.


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> When I took mine into the Vauxhall dealer for it's service, like you (the OP) I specifically said to them not to wash it but only to hoover it.
> 
> I left the dealership worrying that I'd come back to a swirl haven on my car, but surprise surprise, they'd actually LISTENED & only hoovered it like I'd asked them to! :doublesho :thumb:
> 
> But saying that, it wasn't hoovered properly & they hadn't even emptied my rubbish out the passenger footwell.


Sounds like the same one I went to. :lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Ratchet said:


> Sounds like the same one I went to. :lol:


How did you get on at the dealers, did they wash the car? :lol:


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

So the car came back still dirty, but was hoovered (sort of).

Im releived that they didnt clean mine (well the wifes), as when I went collect it there was an elderly couple sitting waiting for their car to be finished, which luckily they didnt get to see it been cleaned, this was been done by one of the valeters, a mechanic and a woman from behind the service desk, with a yard brush and a bucket os soapy water, they were going at it like no tomorrow, never seen this before, must have been running late.


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> How did you get on at the dealers, did they wash the car? :lol:


The DW No Clean sign worked. :thumb:


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

SteveyG said:


> BMW & Co seem to be the worst for this. They obviously think they're doing the client a favour by cleaning it when most of the time they aren't.


That is Sooooo True. Regardless of what you take a car in for, even a 15min check of something, the proudly present you with the keys and announce "we have had it cleaned for you".

I tape a sheet of A4 with fibre tip 3" letters "Do Not Valet" on front and rear windows. It is not the workshop johnies with the work sheet who do it. It is a roaming hand with a grubby bucket and a gritty sponge who roams the yard applying swirls to any car that has been parked there.:devil:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

avit88 said:


> An oil change for £200!!! :doublesho are u mad?!?!


Think the oil change is £20 and the service stamp in £180


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 9, 2012)

DW sign worked at the Audi garage, but my sign disappeared when I went to pick it up no new where it was!


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Some people just aren't bothered if their car comes back not finished properly (an elderly person for example.)

Explain!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

I got one of the mirror hangers from here and dealer always mentions they have seen it. Great investment


----------



## Chri5 (May 18, 2008)

Ratchet said:


> So the car came back still dirty, but was hoovered (sort of).
> 
> Im releived that they didnt clean mine (well the wifes), as when I went collect it there was an elderly couple sitting waiting for their car to be finished, which luckily they didnt get to see it been cleaned, this was been done by one of the valeters, a mechanic and a woman from behind the service desk, with a yard brush and a bucket os soapy water, they were going at it like no tomorrow, never seen this before, must have been running late.


Well it seems they did as you asked , i may of sounded off but i have a scenario.

We had someone everytime who come into the dealer moaning about a problem with his car (which was an ongoing diagnostic problem), he wanted something replacing that had to be diagnosed first (it was still under warranty)

Because he was a member on a car forum (mentioning no names or what car or Forum) he played his face and demanded this part fitting, we found him/his car and his posts slating myself and the service receptionist girl.

We were carrying out procedures into which what the franchise/brand wanted before a claim was to be made.

After the ****ty comments , we printed them all off and put them with his keys and i gave him the prints of his slagging me off and his keys.

I then said you are not welcome here anymore and get your car done somewhere else (as a dealer we have every rights to refuse someone who documents slander towards our staff).

He did not know where to put his face.......

The morel was i don't approve people slating dealers until proven wrong and in this case you had no reason to complain because they followed your instructions.

I agree with there shabby valeting but afterall it's just a car cleaning service and not to the extent of our OCD.

People could just aswell say we are all weird and need a life in the way we Obsessively clean our cars.

Just my 50 pence worth....


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

tictap said:


> Yeah got my insignia back from a vauxhall dealer the other week after having the inlet manifold changed and all the front and drivers wing was covered in scratches where they were leaning into the engine, went mental, service manager said they would polish them out for me upon which i made it very clear how i would never let them touch it again, waers.


Exactly same thing happened to me few weeks ago when my Astra went in for it's first service, put don't wash notice on, but it came back with loads of scratches above the grille where they had lent into the engine bay. Did not complain straight away, waited for the customer service survey, as a bad score on here hits them in the wallet! No way was I going to let them correct it, took me an hour of wet sanding and machining but back to new again now.


----------



## Chri5 (May 18, 2008)

RICH2508 said:


> Exactly same thing happened to me few weeks ago when my Astra went in for it's first service, put don't wash notice on, but it came back with loads of scratches above the grille where they had lent into the engine bay. Did not complain straight away, waited for the customer service survey, as a bad score on here hits them in the wallet! No way was I going to let them correct it, took me an hour of wet sanding and machining but back to new again now.


It's one thing that annoys me, they have never actually developed a decent wing cover without the magnetic strips scratching the paint, i used to use a large towel as it's the only thing at the moment that actually keeps it from being damaged.

Not evan Snap On make anything good enough!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

should be crap on not snap on:lol:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Its true any wing cover I've used has been worse than not 
Using one at all


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

I watch my neighbour even occasionally go over to chat whilst hes cleaning his car with the crappest sponge ever,hes happy doing it his way,as most are not educated with detailing,there car is clean so it's good enough for them


----------



## Chri5 (May 18, 2008)

We have just got to realise, some people don't see there car as the gem we do, i must admit since we had my new born lad i have washed my car without fail once a week in the correct manor, but i can see why people think sod it i have not got the time, ile take it to the jet wash and scrub it with the brush!


----------

